# Monopoly Game for Tablets



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm looking for the SD data that goes a long with Monopoly's game. My TP running CM9 cannot download the extra files after launching the app. Thanks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Where's it stored on the sd card? I have monopoly on my phone.


----------



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

I have it on my phone too. I tried pulling that data off of it but that didn't work. I think its probably just an EA issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

